# Vegan Nail Brands



## PinkSunsets218 (Jun 28, 2016)

Lately I've been switching all my make-up over to Vegan Name Brands and sometimes it's very hard to find them in stores. Can someone please direct me to some name brands that's used best for nails please?? Thank you very much!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 29, 2016)

I really like Lauren B nail polishes. I didn't know the brand existed until I got a few in the sub boxes.


----------

